# Votre profession ?!?



## ricchy (1 Février 2003)

Je sais pas si le sujet à déjà été lancé, si c'est le cas j'ai pas trouvé avec la rubrique &gt; recherche &lt;. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Pour ma part &gt; Photographe Freelance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et là votre ?

Les étudiants sont les bienvenus sur ce post en précisant leur futur emploi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vous laisse poster...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2003)

Il me semble que l'on peut indiquer notre profession dans notre profil, alors pourquoi poser la question ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Perso, j'ai rien mis parcekeu c'est secret... comme le lieu !


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2003)

chasseur de carte ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2003)

scarab fainéant free lance


----------



## casimir (1 Février 2003)

moi je suis fabricant de souvenir


----------



## JR castor (2 Février 2003)

Etudiant chez onc'Picsou "Bill",aimerait devenir poussin chez les castors Junior.


----------



## macinside (2 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par JR castor:</font><hr /> *  Etudiant chez onc'Picsou "Bill",aimerait devenir poussin chez les castors Junior. 



* 

[/QUOTE]

change deja de couleur ça aide


----------



## JR castor (2 Février 2003)

C'est ma marque de fabrique !


----------



## macinside (2 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par JR castor:</font><hr /> *  C'est ma marque de fabrique ! 



* 

[/QUOTE]

on voie rien


----------



## JR castor (2 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

on voie rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je sais  







 le temps que barbarella comprenne comment lire je suis tranquille


----------



## barbarella (2 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par JR castor:</font><hr /> * 

Je sais  







 le temps que barbarella comprenne comment lire je suis tranquille 



* 

[/QUOTE]

faudra m'expliquer


----------



## JR castor (2 Février 2003)




----------



## macinside (2 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

faudra m'expliquer 



* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pas malin


----------



## ricchy (2 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

c'est pas malin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
 Vous êtes hors sujet. bouh 










Et personne ne répond à la question. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vous êtes po drôles...


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2003)

Photographe de sculptures, concerts et événementiels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et 

Vendeur qualifié F... Service  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et

chargé de remembrement des souvenirs personnels


----------



## kamkil (2 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> *
Les étudiants sont les bienvenus sur ce post en précisant leur futur emploi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour le moment je suis un glandeur en terminale S et j'espère pouvoir rentrer dans une prépa maths pour faire une école après. Laquelle? Si seulement je le savais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le métier? A mon avis personne ne le sais vraiment à cet âge là vu les imprévus que nous réserve la vie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Le seul truc que je sais c'est les métiers que je ne voudrais *pas* faire comme boulot mais je vous épargne la liste vu sa longueur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dans l'info ou dans le scientifique en tout cas


----------



## barbarella (2 Février 2003)

Plombier, électricien, réparateur TV, laveur de carreaux, blanchisseuse, cuisinière, aide-mémoire, secrétaire, chef d'une petite entreprise, commissaire aux comptes, maman, repasseuse, psychothérapeute, ...

Mais je vais changer, ça rapporte rien


----------



## Luc G (2 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr /> * 
Le métier? A mon avis personne ne le sais vraiment à cet âge là vu les imprévus que nous réserve la vie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

En tous cas, tu fais déjà preuve d'une certaine sagesse


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Février 2003)

Hello everyone, 
Si un DRH ou cadre d'une grosse structure dans l'informatique ou le luxe lit ce message, je recherche un poste dans le marketing ou commercial sur Nice, Sophia-Antipolis ou Monaco. Je ne suis pas effrayé de commencer en bas de l'echelle.  Mon CV 

Merci
Fabien


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par deep:</font><hr /> * Hello everyone, 
Si un DRH ou cadre d'une grosse structure dans l'informatique ou le luxe lit ce message, je recherche un poste dans le marketing ou commercial sur Nice, Sophia-Antipolis ou Monaco. Je ne suis pas effrayé de commencer en bas de l'echelle. * 

[/QUOTE]

On t'a reconnu Sonnyboy : tu vas pas nous faire croire qu'un simple responsable qualité recherche un boulot avec autant de compétences demandées ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Non, mais sinon, y a un truc spécial à Nice où quoi ? Ca doit être le douxième (je fais des croix à coté de l'ordi pour les compter !!) que je croise depuis le début de l'année  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour en revenir au sujet : donc comme tout le monde le sait (peut-être pas) je suis étudiant en maîtise de psychologie, sciences sociales et sciences de l'éducation (c'est comme çà qu'il l'appelle).

Mes objectifs de carrière ? Au mieux, je vise à briger un poste de maître de conférence en psychologie sociale (là cà serait vraiment le pied : je ne vis que pour çà quasiment depuis 6 ans, alors..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










).

Sinon, j'envisage un DESS Psychologie et Ingénierie de la formation qui me donne le titre de psychologue (plutôt porté sur le GRH, bilan de compétences....).
Mais tout çà dépend de cette année de maîtrise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si la vie de Finn et de prerima vous interesse, vous serez tout dès les résultats des partiels en juin, juillet.

A suivre.....


----------



## krystof (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

On t'a reconnu Sonnyboy : tu vas pas nous faire croire qu'un simple responsable qualité recherche un boulot avec autant de compétences demandées ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Non, mais sinon, y a un truc spécial à Nice où quoi ? Ca doit être le douxième (je fais des croix à coté de l'ordi pour les compter !!) que je croise depuis le début de l'année  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, ce n'est pas Sonnyboy, mais bel et bien un niçois de plus, et ce n'est que le début...Vous ne pouvez plus rien faire, il est déjà trop tard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, mon métier : peigneur de Girafe (personne de petite taille s'abstenir)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Non, ce n'est pas Sonnyboy, mais bel et bien un niçois de plus, et ce n'est que le début...Vous ne pouvez plus rien faire, il est déjà trop tard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et votre secte prolifère sur MacG ?!

Sinon, mon métier : peigneur de Girafe (personne de petite taille s'abstenir)  [/b] 

[/QUOTE]

Excellent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 (je parle comme Foguenne maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


)

Et sinon c'est bien payé ?!


----------



## barbarella (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Excellent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 (je parle comme Foguenne maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


)

Et sinon c'est bien payé ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui en monnaie de singe


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Oui en monnaie de singe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Comme celui-là


----------



## SuperPara (3 Février 2003)

Je suis représentant de l'ordre et du bien être francais


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SuperPara:</font><hr /> * Je suis représentant de l'ordre et du bien être francais  * 

[/QUOTE]

n'importe quoi en somme


----------



## SuperPara (3 Février 2003)

Tout le temps a essayer de faire dégénerer les sujets macinside... ce coup ci ca ne prend pas. J'ai aussi appris le self control mon ptit


----------



## Policier Moustachu (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SuperPara:</font><hr /> * Tout le temps a essayer de faire dégénerer les sujets macinside... ce coup ci ca ne prend pas. J'ai aussi appris le self control mon ptit  * 

[/QUOTE]

et le self contact, avec un costaud comme toi, hum...


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2003)

a oui ? p'tit con 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 même pas de couilles


----------



## SuperPara (3 Février 2003)

Subitement je me sens moins seul.


----------



## Policier Moustachu (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SuperPara:</font><hr /> * Je suis représentant de l'ordre et du bien être francais  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ôoooooh comme tu parles bien l'ami !!


----------



## SuperPara (3 Février 2003)

Viens le dire en face. Tu veux mon adresse..... je te donne un indice Lyo?


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2003)

le ban a l'IP se raproche


----------



## SuperPara (3 Février 2003)

Dés qu'on a un peu de pouvoir ca excite hein poulette?


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2003)

non ça m'amuse


----------



## pem (3 Février 2003)

Le problème, c'est que Mackie n'est pour l'instant pas  modérateur...


----------



## Policier Moustachu (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SuperPara:</font><hr /> * Dés qu'on a un peu de pouvoir ca excite hein poulette?  * 

[/QUOTE]

tu crois qu'il a le gourdin bien remonté ?


----------



## SuperPara (3 Février 2003)

Sacré petit macinside au beau pellage orangé


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2003)

je suis modérateur et j'ai le pourvoir de bannir


----------



## SuperPara (3 Février 2003)

Bannir bannir bannir, change de disque met l'ile aux enfants plutot!


----------



## Yip (3 Février 2003)

Officiellement je suis dentiste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





En fait je suis fan de Mac, fan de MacG, fan de mon iBook (et mon G4 et mon iMac), futur fan de mon Albook 12", fan d'OS 9, étudiant fan d'OS basés sur Unix avec interface graphique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, fan de Photoshop et iMovie, fan de ma fille qui aime le Mac, fan de ma femme qui m'aime. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Et un peu fan des posteurs de MacG qui sont si sympas quand ils s'y mettent, si rigolos souvent, râleurs parfois, impossibles rarement, mais qui me manquent au bout d'une heure sans consulter les derniers threads.


----------



## pem (3 Février 2003)

Je croyais que les modos avaient une petite icone a coté de leur nom


----------



## SuperPara (3 Février 2003)

Y'a bien beaucoup de dentistes sur mac..... étrange?


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pem:</font><hr /> * Je croyais que les modos avaient une petite icone a coté de leur nom  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

non ils sont en vert


----------



## SuperPara (3 Février 2003)

Vert de peur?


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2003)

tes pas vert toi, espece de bleu


----------



## SuperPara (3 Février 2003)

Je suis en bleu de travail effectivement. Je rafistole ma vieille harley avec mon ibook a coté de moi.


----------



## Policier Moustachu (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * je suis modérateur et j'ai le pourvoir de bannir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

cela à l'air de drolement t'exciter !! tu ne devrais pas regarder les films d'Ovidie (quoique les deux jolis paras qui se roulaient des pelles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) le samedi soir !

va te satisfaire sur ta pelluche casimir au lieu de bannir les gens, espèce de jeune dégénéré de banlieue !


----------



## Policier Moustachu (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SuperPara:</font><hr /> * Je suis en bleu de travail effectivement. Je rafistole ma vieille harley avec mon ibook a coté de moi.  * 

[/QUOTE]

tu veux que je t'aide à lubrifier les pistons ?


----------



## SuperPara (3 Février 2003)

AAAAAaah il vient de banlieue ceci explique cela! Faut  remettre de l'ordre dans ces baraques a merde!


----------



## Policier Moustachu (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SuperPara:</font><hr /> * AAAAAaah il vient de banlieue ceci explique cela! Faut  remettre de l'ordre dans ces baraques a merde!  * 

[/QUOTE]

les raser !

regarde Ariel-lave-plus-blanc nous montrera comment faire !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




faut demander à GiWiBuBu, il a tout les B52s qu'il faut !


----------



## SuperPara (3 Février 2003)

Qd on va chez les sauvages faut appliquer leur méthodes... a la machette


----------



## Policier Moustachu (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SuperPara:</font><hr /> * Qd on va chez les sauvages faut appliquer leur méthodes... a la machette  * 

[/QUOTE]

on a le droit de leur faire avaler ?


----------



## SuperPara (3 Février 2003)

Ca dépend ..... en europe je crois que c interdit


----------



## Yip (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SuperPara:</font><hr /> * Y'a bien beaucoup de dentistes sur mac..... étrange? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, le Mac a été très répandu dans notre profession pendant un moment. Hélas, les choses ont changé et chez nous aussi Apple a perdu des parts de marché. Je râle (eh oui, moi aussi) quand je vois que tous les CD publicitaires reçus par la profession sont PC, les matériels à brancher sur ordi, comme les radios numériques, sont (presque) tous PC.
Selon moi, Apple France ne se bouge pas assez le c*l.

P.S. on t'a reconnu Jean-Claude VD


----------



## Policier Moustachu (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SuperPara:</font><hr /> * Ca dépend ..... en europe je crois que c interdit  * 

[/QUOTE]

saleté d'Europe, on était bien à la solde des Amerloques !!


----------



## SuperPara (3 Février 2003)

Ah JC c mon héro... et il a émigré aux states! il a été malin quand il fallait! .......


----------



## Policier Moustachu (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SuperPara:</font><hr /> * Ah JC c mon héro... et il a émigré aux states! il a été malin quand il fallait! ....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oué !! c'est un grand mossieur !! il est _aware_ lui au moins !!


----------



## SuperPara (3 Février 2003)

oué et avec lui c'est pas parqu'on "think different" qu'il va te bannir!


----------



## Policier Moustachu (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SuperPara:</font><hr /> *  oué et avec lui c'est pas parqu'on "think different" qu'il va te bannir!  * 

[/QUOTE]

oué ! bien dit copain !! allez gamin, on va se rincer l'noeinoeil au zinc !


----------



## SuperPara (3 Février 2003)

Et voila j'ai été banni, tout ca parce que je disais haut et fort ce que bcp pensent tout bas!

Un peu comme la poltique en france tiens


----------



## Policier Moustachu (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SuperPara:</font><hr /> * Et voila j'ai été banni, tout ca parce que je disais haut et fort ce que bcp pensent tout bas!

Un peu comme la poltique en france tiens  * 

[/QUOTE]

oui, ça sent mauvais.


----------



## ricchy (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Policier Moustachu:</font><hr /> * 

oui, ça sent mauvais. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mon sujet part en "couille" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mais que fait la police.


----------



## bebert (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * 

Mon sujet part en "couille" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mais que fait la police.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Salut Richy ! Là où je travaille je suis le chef des ordinateurs (pompeusement : directeur informatique). Je travaille dans une PME de 70 personnes, 4 agences, une filiale à Lyon et une en Suisse.
Je suis tous seul dans mon service et je dois gérer, l'achat, l'installation, la maintenance de tous ce qui est branché sur le réseau de l'entreprise.
Je m'occupe également du site (sous windows) et du catalogue papier (sous mac).
Je forme occasionnellement le personnel et quelques clients. Voili.


----------



## salamèche (3 Février 2003)

étant photographe être sur mac était une évidence, et il était si beau le bondi bleu quand il est sorti. Je le laisse à ma fille de 7 ans mon fils voulant un PC, quand à moi mon G3 300 est évolutif. J'avoue que j'ai envie de prendre des cours d'unix pour avoir un pc sous linux(en plus)


----------



## krystof (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Et sinon c'est bien payé ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

3 girafes à l'heure = 15 euros

Sinon, les niçois prolifèrent sur Macgé et ailleurs aussi. On vous rachètera tous...


----------



## krystof (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * 

Mon sujet part en "couille" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mais que fait la police.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Elle est au bar, comme d'habitude


----------



## Graphistecomfr (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * Je sais pas si le sujet à déjà été lancé, si c'est le cas j'ai pas trouvé avec la rubrique &gt; recherche &lt;. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour ma part &gt; Photographe Freelance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et là votre ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Devine...


----------



## Graphistecomfr (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 
Vendeur qualifié F... Service  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Beurk, heureusement que tu précises 'qualifié'.


----------



## Foguenne (4 Février 2003)

Dompteur de sangsuelles sangsues  décongestionnantes.


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * Dompteur de sangsues décongestionnantes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai vu les photos je confirme


----------



## toph (4 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * Dompteur de sangsuelles sangsues  décongestionnantes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Nettoyeur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je fais disparaitre les sangsuelles sangsues récalcitrantes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A l'accasion les dompteuses aussi


----------



## simon (4 Février 2003)

Alors moi richy je suis étudiant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Après 2 ans de bons D) et loyaux services à L'Ecole Polytechnique Fédérale de Lausanne me voici à l'Ecole des HEC à l'uni de Lausanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Futur métier: dans l'info de gestion, je suis entrain de me découvrir une passion pour le business c'est trop style 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors on met un peu d'info dedans et hop le tour est joué


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Février 2003)

Moi quand je serai grand je veux être Général des avions!


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SuperPara:</font><hr /> * Je suis représentant de l'ordre et du bien être francais  * 

[/QUOTE]

Toi tu la plantes et c'est tout.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SuperPara:</font><hr /> * Qd on va chez les sauvages faut appliquer leur méthodes... a la machette  * 

[/QUOTE]

Les modérateurs dormaient ou quoi ??

Au lieu de s'occuper de moi ils feraient mieux de lire les post....


----------



## krystof (6 Février 2003)

Peut-être sont-ils d'accord avec cette idée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Peut-être aussi qu'ils l'ont mis au cachot, car plus de nouvelles depuis 48 heures


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (7 Février 2003)

A priori y a eu du ban.... bien mérité d'ailleurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La prochaine qu'ils viennent, on déterre les smileys et on s'en sert comme pavés


----------



## krystof (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * A priori y a eu du ban.... bien mérité d'ailleurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Sage parole qu'on aimerait lire plus souvent.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On les zora tous kamarade


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * A priori y a eu du ban.... bien mérité d'ailleurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La prochaine qu'ils viennent, on déterre les smileys et on s'en sert comme pavés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

seul les admins peuvent bannir maintenant


----------



## krystof (7 Février 2003)

Le pouvoir se centralise. Les décisions sont prises en petit comité et les grands procès de la Place Rouge vont être remis au goût du jour


----------



## wilfried protozoaire (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * Et là votre ? * 

[/QUOTE]

Activité principale : pilotage d'une chtite boîte
Activités secondaires : techno-zik, développement OSX (depuis quelques semaines)


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (7 Février 2003)

Tiens oui pendant qu'on y est....

Etudiant en informatique (encore un! c'est l'invasion! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) à l'université de Fribourg, Suisse... Actuellement en 3e année, avec la physique comme branche secondaire (mais comme j'ai été c** quand j'ai choisi ça... bref)

Ah oui, accessoirement rédac'chef adjoint de MacGameZone.com, cliquez le ptit bouton en haut à droite et passez nous dire bonjour, ça nous fera plaisir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++
Beru


----------



## mister blonde (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * Je sais pas si le sujet à déjà été lancé, si c'est le cas j'ai pas trouvé avec la rubrique &gt; recherche &lt;. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour ma part &gt; Photographe Freelance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et là votre ?

Les étudiants sont les bienvenus sur ce post en précisant leur futur emploi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vous laisse poster...   * 

[/QUOTE]
Moi je suis comédien. Très axé sur le 7ème art mais aussi beaucoup de théatre


----------



## mister blonde (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SuperPara:</font><hr /> * Je suis représentant de l'ordre et du bien être francais  * 

[/QUOTE]
Tu peux dévelloper stp, ta phrase me fait tout doucement rigoler (Ouarfffffffffffffffffffffff!!!).


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Février 2003)

Moi je t'ai reconnu Mister Blonde !!!

Tu es Daniel Toscan du Plantier...


----------



## Blob (8 Février 2003)

Sonny boy = superpara?!
(ca ne m'étonne qu'a moitié)


----------



## alèm (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par graphistecomfr:</font><hr /> * 

Beurk, heureusement que tu précises 'qualifié'.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

nota : va chier !

_merde, où est ce p... de smiley...

voyons... sous le tas de linge sale peut-être...


hum...

bordel...

ah quel bordel ...

ah tiens, yen a qui est pas mal là






oué

quoique...






voire






wala
_


----------



## alèm (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * 

Les modérateurs dormaient ou quoi ??

Au lieu de s'occuper de moi ils feraient mieux de lire les post.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oh toi, tu ne vas pas recommencer.

tu pourrais être solidaire avec eux vu le niveau...


----------



## mister blonde (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Policier Moustachu:</font><hr /> * 

Ôoooooh comme tu parles bien l'ami !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Quelle horreur, Supercaca et super moustaki?


----------



## mister blonde (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SuperPara:</font><hr /> * Je suis représentant de l'ordre et du bien être francais  * 

[/QUOTE]

Le bien etre francais! Et le reste du monde ne t'interesse pas ? Putain de chauvain!
NB : "Putain n'est pas gossier a Nice, c'est courant"


----------



## mister blonde (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SuperPara:</font><hr /> * Je suis en bleu de travail effectivement. Je rafistole ma vieille harley avec mon ibook a coté de moi.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Une Harley avec un pseudo pareil, il ya un paradoxe?


----------



## mister blonde (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SuperPara:</font><hr /> * Qd on va chez les sauvages faut appliquer leur méthodes... a la machette  * 

[/QUOTE]

Bandes de fachos !


----------



## maousse (9 Février 2003)

C'est marrant, ça... certains veulent faire marcher et d'autres courent...ressortir des débats stériles pour le plaisir, c'est quelquechose qui me fascine, surtout à cette heure !


----------



## mister blonde (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * 

Mon sujet part en "couille" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mais que fait la police.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Laisse les blaireaux où ils sont, merci. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sinon pour répondre à ta question, moi je suis comédien,


----------



## mister blonde (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * Dompteur de sangsuelles sangsues  décongestionnantes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

QUOIIIII !!! (Dixit, Kriztof et Sonnyboy) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Ils me comprendrons !


----------



## mister blonde (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Le pouvoir se centralise. Les décisions sont prises en petit comité et les grands procès de la Place Rouge vont être remis au goût du jour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Quel tchatcheur, mais tellement réaliste


----------



## mister blonde (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Sonny boy = superpara?!
(ca ne m'étonne qu'a moitié)  * 

[/QUOTE]

Alors là, certainement pas!
Clin d'oeil a Sony


----------



## Foguenne (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par mister blonde:</font><hr /> * 

QUOIIIII !!! (Dixit, Kriztof et Sonnyboy) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Ils me comprendrons ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]






Vivement midi, il y a de la salade niçoise au menu.


----------



## mister blonde (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 






Vivement midi, il y a de la salade niçoise au menu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Sauf que je ne suis pas Niçois


----------



## alèm (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par mister blonde:</font><hr /> * 

Bandes de fachos ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Point de Godwinn atteint

pas très fort en débat les gars du Sud...


----------



## barbarella (9 Février 2003)




----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

Point de Godwinn atteint

pas très fort en débat les gars du Sud... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas tous mon lapin...

Avec moi ce serait probablement moins simple, à moins d'utiliser tes méthodes habituelles...

Bisous partout.


----------



## krystof (10 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

Point de Godwinn atteint

pas très fort en débat les gars du Sud... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne me porte pas garant des réponses de cet individu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En plus, il le dit lui-même, il n'est pas de Sud (à l'origine). Ca m'étonne que tu ne t'en sois pas rendu compte Alem.


----------



## alèm (10 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Je ne me porte pas garant des réponses de cet individu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En plus, il le dit lui-même, il n'est pas de Sud (à l'origine). Ca m'étonne que tu ne t'en sois pas rendu compte Alem.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pour cela que je l'aime bien alors le mister blonde ?


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

oh toi, tu ne vas pas recommencer.

tu pourrais être solidaire avec eux vu le niveau... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je recommence quoi ?

Leur niveau n'a rien à voir avec le mien, un post pareil tient carrément de l'insulte, il ne manquait plus que cela à ton palmarès...

Et cessez donc de croire que je créé des identités "en veux tu en voilà" si je ne me fais pas virer pour rien, je n'en ai pas besoin.

Vous serrez mignon de ne plus vous adresser à moi pour ces choses là...

Merci d'avance.


----------



## krystof (10 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

c'est pour cela que je l'aime bien alors le mister blonde ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour l'instant


----------



## nato kino (11 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 
nota : va chier !
merde, où est ce p... de smiley...
voyons... sous le tas de linge sale peut-être...
hum...
bordel...
ah quel bordel ...
ah tiens, yen a qui est pas mal là




oué
quoique...




voire




wala
*_ 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

Point de Godwinn atteint

pas très fort en débat les gars du Sud... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Que dire d'autre...



_


----------



## nato kino (11 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Peut-être sont-ils d'accord avec cette idée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Peut-être aussi qu'ils l'ont mis au cachot, car plus de nouvelles depuis 48 heures  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Peut-être qu'ils sont intimes...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2003)

J'ose à peine la ramener, j'ai trop peur qu'on me dise que superpara c'est moi...


----------



## krystof (11 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Peut-être qu'ils sont intimes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Comment on dit déjà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Qui ne dit mot......


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2003)

Qu'on sent ?

[Tu la sens ma grosse flêche ? ]

Robin des Bois


----------



## nato kino (11 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * J'ose à peine la ramener, j'ai trop peur qu'on me dise que superpara c'est moi...   * 

[/QUOTE]

_Ben maintenant tu sais qui sait._


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2003)

Ben non j'sais pas pourquoi tu dis ça ???


----------



## nato kino (11 Février 2003)

_"vous avez reçu un message personnel"_


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Février 2003)

ca sent le


----------



## nato kino (11 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * ca sent le  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et "la testostérone", pour ne citer personne...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2003)

Ouais, putain, j'ai morflé...


----------



## nato kino (11 Février 2003)

Et j'ai comme l'impression que c'est pas terminé...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2003)

Bienheureux celui qui souffre, car le royaume des cieux lui est ouvert...


----------



## nato kino (11 Février 2003)

J'ai encore jamais vu de saint canonisé de son vivant !


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2003)

De saint non, mais de sein ??

Moi je canonise à tout va...


----------



## nato kino (11 Février 2003)

On sent la poudre d'ici.


----------



## alèm (11 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Que dire d'autre...



* 

[/QUOTE]

quand tu sauras faire poster autre chose qu'un poste contre ma petite personne, tu auras le droit de recevoir un joli cadeau par la Poste

d'ici là Nicolas, si tu exprimes encore ce genre de frustrations, je peux t'appeler un psy (un de tes amis m'en a conseillé un très bien...)


----------

